# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Kerro mielipiteesi HSL:n liikennöintisuunnitelmasta vuosille 2018-2019!

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## 339-DF

Lauttasaarta rangaistaan nyt sitten jostain syystä oikein kovalla kädellä. Koko ajan on luvattu, että metrosta huolimatta keskustabussi säilyy. Vaan eipä ole säilymässä, Höseli tahtoo viedä 21:n Eiraan.

https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil..._2018_2019.pdf

----------


## Makke93

> Lauttasaarta rangaistaan nyt sitten jostain syystä oikein kovalla kädellä


Rangaistaan, kun kehtasivat valittaa. Minäkin valitin täällä pari viikkoa sitten siitä, että 555 ollaan katkaisemassa Leppävaaraan Raide-jokerin myötä ja nyt se ollaankin tekemässä jo ensi syksynä  :Tongue:

----------


## junabongari

Linjan 17 reitti muuttuu taas. Se katkaistaan eteläpäästään Munkkisaareen ja pidennetään pohjoispäästään Kallioon, Viiskulmaan ei enää ajeta. 
Vuoroväliä tihennetään 20 minuuttiin nykyisestä puolesta tunnista.

----------


## j-lu

> Lauttasaarta rangaistaan nyt sitten jostain syystä oikein kovalla kädellä. Koko ajan on luvattu, että metrosta huolimatta keskustabussi säilyy. Vaan eipä ole säilymässä, Höseli tahtoo viedä 21:n Eiraan.
> 
> https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil..._2018_2019.pdf


Eteläisen kantakaupungin näkökulmasta 17 ja 21 muutokset ovat oikein hyviä. Myös 15 lisävuorot Salmisaareen tulevat tarpeeseen.

Lauttasaaren kannalta tietysti 21 muutos on ikävä ja heijastelee laajemminkin Helsingin metron keskeistä ongelmaa: runkolinjaöverit, eli pakotetaan kaikki vähänkään "sinne päin" oleva liikenne yhdyskuntarakenteeseen nähden ylimitoitettuun runkolinjaan, ja palvelutasokin on sen jälkeen vähän "sinne päin".

----------


## 339-DF

> Linjan 17 reitti muuttuu taas. Se katkaistaan eteläpäästään Munkkisaareen ja pidennetään pohjoispäästään Kallioon, Viiskulmaan ei enää ajeta. 
> Vuoroväliä tihennetään 20 minuuttiin nykyisestä puolesta tunnista.


Sen piti kulkea Linjoille, mutta eipä nyt sitten kuljekaan, kai. Aikamoine heittopussi. Mitähän kivaa 2020 tuo tullessaan, esim. Kajanokalla 17 ei ole vielä käynytkään ja jotenkinhan ruotsinkielisten katajanokkalaislasten pitää päästä kouluun Krunaan.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Eteläisen kantakaupungin näkökulmasta 17 ja 21 muutokset ovat oikein hyviä.


Minä en kyllä keksi, mitä hyötyä on 21:n kääntämisestä Eiraan, kun ei sillä kuitenkaan pääse Eirasta oikein mihinkään minne olisi kysyntää. Minulla ei ole kysyntädataa käytettävissäni, mutta veikkaisin ettei Eiran ja Ruoholahden/Lauttasaaren välinen kulkeminen ole mitenkään vilkasta.

17:n liikennöintikustannukset kasvavat, kun sen vuoroväliä tihennetään ja reitti pitenee. Eiköhän se silti kulje lähes tyhjänä eli rahaa kaadetaan kankkulan kaivoon.

----------


## Max

> Minä en kyllä keksi, mitä hyötyä on 21:n kääntämisestä Eiraan, kun ei sillä kuitenkaan pääse Eirasta oikein mihinkään minne olisi kysyntää. Minulla ei ole kysyntädataa käytettävissäni, mutta veikkaisin ettei Eiran ja Ruoholahden/Lauttasaaren välinen kulkeminen ole mitenkään vilkasta.


Tuskin ainakaan nykyään, kun se on mahdollista lähinnä kävellen tai autolla.

----------


## Etika

Mikä järki tuossa 17:n pohjoispään jatkossa edes on? Koko jatko-osahan on päällekkäinen kolmosen ja ysin kanssa ja minun on hankala kuvitella, että tuolta Kalliosta olisi erityistä kysyntää suoralle yhteydelle Kruunuhakaan. Linjoilla se olisi sentään täydentänyt kohtuullisen harvasti kulkevan 502:n tarjontaa, mutta ratikkakiskojen varrelle on hankala nähdä tuota tarvettakaan.

----------


## citybus

> Mikä järki tuossa 17:n pohjoispään jatkossa edes on? Koko jatko-osahan on päällekkäinen kolmosen ja ysin kanssa ja minun on hankala kuvitella, että tuolta Kalliosta olisi erityistä kysyntää suoralle yhteydelle Kruunuhakaan. Linjoilla se olisi sentään täydentänyt kohtuullisen harvasti kulkevan 502:n tarjontaa, mutta ratikkakiskojen varrelle on hankala nähdä tuota tarvettakaan.


Eli 1A piti lopettaa, jotta saadaan 17 kulkemaan bussilinjana samaa reittiä Eirasta Kallioon saakka?  :Laughing:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Eli 1A piti lopettaa, jotta saadaan 17 kulkemaan bussilinjana samaa reittiä Eirasta Kallioon saakka?


 Viittaa kyllä vahvasti,että pidennyksellä yritetään korvata edesmennyttä 1A:ta. Karhupuistossa ei päättäriä ole ollutkaan sitten joskus 60-luvun jolloin 51 edeltäjineen kääntyi siellä.

----------


## Max

> Viittaa kyllä vahvasti,että pidennyksellä yritetään korvata edesmennyttä 1A:ta. Karhupuistossa ei päättäriä ole ollutkaan sitten joskus 60-luvun jolloin 51 edeltäjineen kääntyi siellä.


Yhdistetään samalla vaivalla 17 ja 51, niin saadaan bussi 1A:n koko matkalle  :Wink:

----------


## Hape

Itse koen linjan 21 jatkamisen Eiraan hyvänä asiana.
Moni lauttasaarelainen on toivonut linjan 21V säilymistä, vuodenvaihteen jälkeen kulkee Meripuistotietä vain yölinja 20N.

----------


## MJG

> Eteläisen kantakaupungin näkökulmasta 17 ja 21 muutokset ovat oikein hyviä. Myös 15 lisävuorot Salmisaareen tulevat tarpeeseen.
> 
> Lauttasaaren kannalta tietysti 21 muutos on ikävä ja heijastelee laajemminkin Helsingin metron keskeistä ongelmaa: runkolinjaöverit, eli pakotetaan kaikki vähänkään "sinne päin" oleva liikenne yhdyskuntarakenteeseen nähden ylimitoitettuun runkolinjaan, ja palvelutasokin on sen jälkeen vähän "sinne päin".


Se on juuri sitä "kehitysvaiheessamme tunnemme jo värikynät, mutta emme vielä kelloa" -ajattelua: Riittää, että kaikkialle ulottuu värikynän viiva jonnekin lähettyville. Se on merkityksetön asia, johtaako viiva järjelliseen suuntaan ja syntyykö viivoista ajankäytöllisesti mielekkäitä matkaketjuja.

----------


## tohpeeri

Jos rivien välistä osaan lukea oikein niin viittaa siihen, että vuoden kuluttua Helsingissä, Espoossa, Vantaalla ja Kauniaisissa ajetaan jouluaattona sunnuntailiikennettä koko illan yöhön asti samoin kuin lähiliikennettä Riihimäen ja Lahden junia lukuunottamatta. Tuntuu enemmän ja vähemmän ylipalvelulta kuten juhannuspäivän aamun liikennekin.

----------


## Compact

> Karhupuistossa ei päättäriä ole ollutkaan sitten joskus 60-luvun jolloin 51 edeltäjineen kääntyi siellä.


Muistuikin mieleeni, että olen 1960-luvun alkupuolella noussut useasti Agricolankadulla K-linjan päätepysäkillä bussin kyytiin...

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä en kyllä keksi, mitä hyötyä on 21:n kääntämisestä Eiraan, kun ei sillä kuitenkaan pääse Eirasta oikein mihinkään minne olisi kysyntää. Minulla ei ole kysyntädataa käytettävissäni, mutta veikkaisin ettei Eiran ja Ruoholahden/Lauttasaaren välinen kulkeminen ole mitenkään vilkasta.
> 
> 17:n liikennöintikustannukset kasvavat, kun sen vuoroväliä tihennetään ja reitti pitenee. Eiköhän se silti kulje lähes tyhjänä eli rahaa kaadetaan kankkulan kaivoon.


Hyvin kiteytetty. Kyllä nuo molemmat muutokset näyttävät todella kummallisilta. Jos niiden taustalla jotain järkisyitä on, niin olisihan ne hyvä kertoa julkisuuteenkin. Esimerkiksi 21:lle löytyy kyllä Erottajan tuntumasta kadunvarsipäättäri ihan mistä tahansa, jos niin tahdotaan. Ei se ole mikään todellinen syy siirtää sitä Laivurinkadulle.

1A:n yhteys Kalliosta ja Hakaniemestä Tehtaankadulle oli kyllä kohtuullisen hyvin kuormittunut. Höseli bussiorganisaatona ilmeisesti kuvittelee, että ratikkamatkustajat, jolle vuoden verran on tarjottu ei-oota, siirtyisivät käyttämään sitten bussia 17. Otso Kivekäs muutama vuosi sitten totesi aika lakonisesti, että kantakaupungin asukkaille bussit ovat jotain, jota ei oikeastaan ole olemassa. Höseli ei varmaan tätä ymmärrä, bussilafka kun on. Mutta miten ihmeessä kukaan edes huomaisi, että tuollainen bussi siellä kulkee? Millään tavallahan näitä ei markkinoida. Itse olen ottanut sellaiseksi ilmaiseksi kansanhuviksi bussin 17 matkustajien laskemisen aina, kun sellainen rämistelee vastaan. Harvemmin niitä niin paljon on, ettei sormilla pärjäisi, usein riittää vain vasen käsi. Hassuahan tässä on se, että ratikka Linjoilta Eiraan vaikkapa sitten korkeilla (halvoilla) vaunuilla ja vain ruuhka-aikaan maksaisi paljon enemmän kuin bussi, mutta alijäämä saattaisi silti jäädä pienemmäksi, se ratikka kun keräisi väkeäkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos rivien välistä osaan lukea oikein niin viittaa siihen, että vuoden kuluttua Helsingissä, Espoossa, Vantaalla ja Kauniaisissa ajetaan jouluaattona sunnuntailiikennettä koko illan yöhön asti samoin kuin lähiliikennettä Riihimäen ja Lahden junia lukuunottamatta. Tuntuu enemmän ja vähemmän ylipalvelulta kuten juhannuspäivän aamun liikennekin.


Ei ole ollenkaan ylipalvelua ajaa joukkoliikennettä jouluaattoiltanakin. Takseja on pirun vaikea saada ja rattijuoppoustilastoissa on selvä piikki jouluaattona. Suomi taitaa olla ainoa maa ainakin Eurooopassa jossa joukkoliikenne hiljenee kokonaan n 16 tunniksi jouluaattona.

t. Rainer

----------


## MrArakawa

Eikös yksi perustelu bussilinjan 17 liikennöinnille aikanaan ollut, että kruununhakalaisten pitää päästä Viiskulman terveysasemalle? No eivätpä pääse jatkossa, enpä tosin tiedä näistä terveyspalveluista muutenkaan. Ehkäpä krunalaiset käyvät nykyään jossain muualla hoidettavana.

Bussilinja 17 korvaantuisi kätevästi lisäämällä ykköselle muutaman vaunun ja jatkamalla se Perämiehen sijasta Tehtaankatua Linjoille. Kalliimpaahan se toki taitaisi olla, mutta kuten edellä todettiinkin, ratikassa saattaisi olla matkustajiakin.

----------


## Etika

> Eikös yksi perustelu bussilinjan 17 liikennöinnille aikanaan ollut, että kruununhakalaisten pitää päästä Viiskulman terveysasemalle? No eivätpä pääse jatkossa, enpä tosin tiedä näistä terveyspalveluista muutenkaan. Ehkäpä krunalaiset käyvät nykyään jossain muualla hoidettavana.


Ymmärtääkseni krunalaistenkin terveyspalvelut siirtyvät Kalasataman uuteen terveyskeskukseen nyt tulevana keväänä. Siten 17:n jatkamisessa Kalasatamaan eikä Karhupuistoon olisi voinut löytää jotain järkeä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siten 17:n jatkamisessa Kalasatamaan eikä Karhupuistoon olisi voinut löytää jotain järkeä.


Krunikasta Kalasatamaan kulkee jo 16, eiköhän se riitä.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei kai tuossa 17 tapauksessa nyt vaan ole taas kyse siitä, että Höseli kilpailuttaa niitä pikkupaketteja ja sitoo kätensä älyttömiin ratkaisuihin vuosikausiksi? Että sinne on pakko keksiä tietty volyymi, kun siitä kuitenkin pitää maksaa liikennöitsijälle, koska on suunniteltu huonosti?

----------


## petteri

> Ei kai tuossa 17 tapauksessa nyt vaan ole taas kyse siitä, että Höseli kilpailuttaa niitä pikkupaketteja ja sitoo kätensä älyttömiin ratkaisuihin vuosikausiksi? Että sinne on pakko keksiä tietty volyymi, kun siitä kuitenkin pitää maksaa liikennöitsijälle, koska on suunniteltu huonosti?


Kyllä on vaikea keksiä paljon muuta järkevää selitystä. Linja 17 on kuitenkin turhista turhin linja. Puhdasta rahan polttamista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:16 ----------




> 1A:n yhteys Kalliosta ja Hakaniemestä Tehtaankadulle oli kyllä kohtuullisen hyvin kuormittunut. Höseli bussiorganisaatona ilmeisesti kuvittelee, että ratikkamatkustajat, jolle vuoden verran on tarjottu ei-oota, siirtyisivät käyttämään sitten bussia 17. Otso Kivekäs muutama vuosi sitten totesi aika lakonisesti, että kantakaupungin asukkaille bussit ovat jotain, jota ei oikeastaan ole olemassa. Höseli ei varmaan tätä ymmärrä, bussilafka kun on. Mutta miten ihmeessä kukaan edes huomaisi, että tuollainen bussi siellä kulkee?


Ykkösen siirto nykyiselle reitille on kyllä tainnut ainakin kaksinkertaistaa linjan matkustajamäärät vai onko tullut suurempiakin muutoksia. Lisäksi kääntyvän linjan poistaminen Hakaniemen ja Kaisaniemen väliltä vähän sujuvoitti raitioliikennettä.

Mitä busseihin tulee kyllä esimerkiksi 14+18 yhdistelmä sekä Hämeentien, Mannerheimintien ja Topeliuksenkadun bussit ovat ihan suosittuja. Sen sijaan bussireitit, joilla ei ole runkolinjatason palvelua eivät oikein houkuttele matkustajia.

----------


## Makke93

Länsiväylä uutisoi, että Espoon kaupunki on hyväksynyt väliaikaisen sillan rakentamisen Kehä I yli. Silta olisi valmis 2019 ja ylittävää liikennettä valoristeyksen kanssa yritetään jatkaa siihen asti. Sillan rakentamisen yksi syy on, ettei Tapiolan ja Otaniemen välinen bussiliikenne katkeaisi.
https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...illa-varmistui

Saas nähdä peruuko HSL 551/510 katkaisua Otaniemeen, Jokerin kääntöä Keilaniemeen sekä 555 katkaisua leppävaaraan. Itse veikkaan, että vain ensimmäinen noista purkaantuu. 550 onkin ihan järkevä viedä Keilaniemeen, kun Raide-jokerikin tulee päättymään sinne ja Westendinasema on keskellä ei mitään Länsimetron alettua, mutta tuo yhteyden katkeaminen oli vain sopiva keppihevonen säästää poikittaisyhteyksistä 555:n kohdalla.

Ja jos sinne Westendin asemalle pitää jokin linja viedä, niin halvemmaksi tulee viedä 6min välein kulkeva 551/510 kuin 3min välein kulkeva 550.

----------

